# Strength and rest.. this is crazy



## Guest (Dec 28, 2013)

To cut a long story short I'm cruising between a blast of test/tren/dbol

At my biggest/strongest I deadlifted 182.5kg(1 rep), I was on 1g test 500g tren and anywhere up to 100mg dbol, but then ran out of dbol and discontinued tren due to psychological effects, diet went poor and I stuck on anywhere between 170 and 180kg deadlift

I went on a cruise about 9 weeks ago, 200mg test e10days and immediately started a cut, lost a load of fat and 2-3 weeks ago I started just eating whatever, rarely gyming due to weather/seeing family over xmas

Was expecting somewhere around the 150kg mark on my first back session in about 3 weeks today, went in did 2 reps of each weight starting at 100kg and going up in 10s

Got to 170kg and could only manage the one so I decided to try 180kg and managed it.. that's 2.5kg off what I was doing at my strongest while eating monstrous amounts and on silly amounts of drugs?

Surely it's down to rest? After today I think from now on I'm going to try the 2 on 1 off 2 on 2 off routine and start back on a Monday, seeing if I progress better 

I know it's a cool story bro kind of story but I'm chuffed and a bit confused!


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Just shows more test does not equal more strength. People take way too much gear these days.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

MattTwoWheels said:


> At my biggest/strongest I deadlifted 182.5kg(1 rep), I was on 1g test 500g tren and anywhere up to 100mg dbol, but then ran out of dbol and discontinued tren due to psychological effects, diet went poor and I stuck on anywhere between 170 and 180kg deadlift


No offence intended, but if you were on up to 2200mg of the 3 most potent and useful compounds (IMO) and you only pulled 182.5kg, you need to seriously address your training.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2013)

Nytol said:


> No offence intended, but if you were on up to 2200mg of the 3 most potent and useful compounds (IMO) and you only pulled 182.5kg, you need to seriously address your training.


If you read my post I was on up to 1600mg and for a short period of time, it also states that my diet went poor after the 182.5kg lift

Furthermore what compounds I was on is regardless, I'm sure you'd be quick to state that I could be on 10g of the strongest compounds but without food I'd get nowhere

Also I could've started on a 100kg deadlift.. No offence intended but it seems you posted that just to receive likes


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

MattTwoWheels said:


> If you read my post I was on up to 1600mg and for a short period of time, it also states that my diet went poor after the 182.5kg lift
> 
> Furthermore what compounds I was on is regardless, I'm sure you'd be quick to state that I could be on 10g of the strongest compounds but without food I'd get nowhere
> 
> Also I could've started on a 100kg deadlift.. No offence intended but it seems you posted that just to receive likes


No mate, I posted because I started with a 60kg DL and pulled 260kg before using any kind of AAS, and at that level you could have, and should have made far more progress than you seem to have done, and my diet has always been poor.

I had my GF pull 140kg on 10mg of Var at about 10st Bodyweight, so I know my $hit.

Your 100mg of Dbol was per week then? If so, then odd way of writing it, but my mistake, however not a hugely relevant one.

My post was aimed at hoping you re asses what ever you have been doing as it is clearly not working, I could give a flying f*ck if anyone likes or dislikes what I say, been on here far too long, and seen many such sad people come and go.

Plus I think most people would 'like' to be told to take more gear and do less hard work.

I'd be confident in saying that if you took your training to a 5x5 3x per week style routine, you'd probably see more progress in the next 6 months than you have in the past two years.

BRAWN by Stuart McRoberts would be a very good read.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Or any articles by Louie Simmons/Dave Tate.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2013)

Nytol said:


> No mate, I posted because I started with a 60kg DL and pulled 260kg before using any kind of AAS, and at that level you could have, and should have made far more progress than you seem to have done, and my diet has always been poor.
> 
> I had my GF pull 140kg on 10mg of Var at about 10st Bodyweight, so I know my $hit.
> 
> ...


The most ironic word you used in that heap of horse sh*i*t was the word 'relevant'

So you pulled 260kg natty, I don't see how this is relevant to your argument?

If you started gyming and instantly took 100mg dbol, 500mg tren and 1g test would you immediately be able to do 182.5kg deadlift?

No you would not. :whistling: doesn't take someone who 'knows their $hit' to work out that out. You know nothing of my training background or stats, so throwing your 260kg deadlift in to the equation was quite an IRRELEVANT move


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

If anything it seems your achievement could of been gained at far lower doses would you not agree?


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

Pulled 220kg last year at 80kg bodyweight no AAS use yes I'm boosting haha but with steroid use you should Defo be aiming for much heavyer deadlifting training does need to be.looked at , but yes rest will have major factor on strength training and any type of training for that matter


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> If anything it seems your achievement could of been gained at far lower doses would you not agree?


182.5kg can be achieved natty, along with far heavier weights

I didn't come here claiming 182.5kg was a heavy weight or something to be proud of..

Is that how it came across?


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2013)

Info Junkie said:


> Pulled 220kg last year at 80kg bodyweight no AAS use yes I'm boosting haha but with steroid use you should Defo be aiming for much heavyer deadlifting training does need to be.looked at , but yes rest will have major factor on strength training and any type of training for that matter


Wow

So if my natty deadlift was 80kg should a few weeks of test/tren/dbol get me past 182.5kg?


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

MattTwoWheels said:


> The most ironic word you used in that heap of horse sh*i*t was the word 'relevant'
> 
> So you pulled 260kg natty, I don't see how this is relevant to your argument?
> 
> ...


What? Are you off your face, or just in need of more comprehension lessons?

The word 'relevent' was used in relation to whether you were using 1600mg or 2200mg or gear, which to me is not 'relevent' with such a p1ss poor deadlift being the subject of conversation.

My 'natty' pull was 'relevant', as it means my training worked even without gear, and it seems to me yours needs a serious overhaul.

If I started 'gyming' (nice word), and instantly took all that gear, I'd be a retard, not sure what my DL at that point would have to do with anything?

Maybe if you up the dose to 2.5g you might hit 190kg :thumb:

Best of luck, as you obviously know far too much to listen to anyone, and are clearly just posting to display your fine lifting and routine.


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm just boosting bud dont mind me , over.xmas my training strength does increase slightly from just gourge eating and I dont train as much so when I do muscle feels full so your prob carb loaded and well rested before sessions so nice strength from it


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

MattTwoWheels said:


> 182.5kg can be achieved natty, along with far heavier weights
> 
> I didn't come here claiming 182.5kg was a heavy weight or something to be proud of..
> 
> Is that how it came across?


I ment that you personally may not of needed such doses to achieve that lift.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

sneeky_dave said:


> I ment that you personally may not of needed such doses to achieve that lift.


No one does, no male of average size, with normal hormone levels, and no physical disability needs gear to pull this weight.


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

HIt a new 240kg pb today +20kg on my last 1rm personally I thinks its down to a week without work and christmas pudding


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

Nytol said:


> No one does, no male of average size, with normal hormone levels, and no physical disability needs gear to pull this weight.


Perhaps a burns victim might in order to recover?


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Inapsine said:


> Perhaps a burns victim might in order to recover?


I think a burns victim in recovery may have more pressing things on his mind than his Deadlift? :confused1:

Odd post, but congrats on the PB


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Nytol said:


> No one does, no male of average size, with normal hormone levels, and no physical disability needs gear to pull this weight.


Next you'll be telling me he should look a lot better than he does in his avi for the amount of gear he takes...


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

Nytol said:


> I think a burns victim in recovery may have more pressing things on his mind than his Deadlift? :confused1:
> 
> Odd post, but congrats on the PB


Was just reading all the posts seemed was getting a bit heated, thought id try and calm everyone down with some confusing statements


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

m575 said:


> Next you'll be telling me he should look a lot better than he does in his avi for the amount of gear he takes...


Can't really see too much, but those numbers shocked me, I don't normally waste my time posting on such things.



Inapsine said:


> Was just reading all the posts seemed was getting a bit heated, thought id try and calm everyone down with some confusing statements


A bit of light hearted 3rd degree burns humour :beer:

Always guaranteed a giggle


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

But really to answer OP's question I have to say yes rest probably contributed to keeping strength.....


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Lol perhaps every gram of juice you use equals 100kilos on the lift... Bang the tren up to 2g and dbol to 500mg a day... Should see you out to a 350 easily!

Address your training and reduce your steroid intake.. Juice doesn't enable you to lift 100kilo extra in 10 weeks... Training and practice does!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

People take aas to get strong. I only take it to look better naked :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2013)

Nytol said:


> What? Are you off your face, or just in need of more comprehension lessons?
> 
> The word 'relevent' was used in relation to whether you were using 1600mg or 2200mg or gear, which to me is not 'relevent' with such a p1ss poor deadlift being the subject of conversation.
> 
> ...


You are clearly a retard mate. I posted about how resting increased my strength massively and you turn it in to a competition about who can deadlift the most then criticize my training(which was never of any relevance to this topic). That's like someone making a thread about a present he got his mrs for christmas then you telling him he needs a new job so he can afford a better one next year. Get over yourself you gimp, I could take as many drugs as I want, go to the gym as little as I wanted to and starve myself, what you lift and what you think I need to do would have absolutely no impact on what I decided to do from thereon  So could I suggest you kindly keep your 'KNOW MY STUFF' opinion far away from anything I ever say or do? Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2013)

1manarmy said:


> Lol perhaps every gram of juice you use equals 100kilos on the lift... Bang the tren up to 2g and dbol to 500mg a day... Should see you out to a 350 easily!
> 
> Address your training and reduce your steroid intake.. Juice doesn't enable you to lift 100kilo extra in 10 weeks... Training and practice does!


Again mate, refer to the above. You are assuming too much.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2013)

I once won a chess competition

I spent a few hours a day playing online

You lot need to spend time training chess much more often no offence


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I think the moral of this thread is to find a proven, successful training programme such as 5x5 or 531 and use it to it's potential. Eat and rest well. Then, finally, add in some meds to push through to the next level for the individual whether that be 200kg, 300kg or whatever...


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Quite simple really : imo a lot of gym goes train far too frequently and for far too long. You had a good rest and hit a decent number for you.

BTW, Nytol does know his stuff, he benches more than you can deadlift and is very well respected on many forums and also in gyms etc. Tone down the words.

Also, I have no issue with people using big dosages but there is obviously something amiss with training, diet or gear as 2.2G of gear a week should equal a much bigger DL.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2013)

I must of worded my original post in a totally different way than I wanted it to come across, after reading it again I still don't see how it turned in to a discussion about my training and gear usage, that was just an element of my experience which I still see as completely irrelevant. Point was that it seems rest=strength, not how much I should be eating or jabbing :confused1: baffled

To be fair I couldn't care what he benches or how popular he is on the internet.. Next time he makes a topic discussing his diet I'll be sure to tell him that he isn't maintaining his car correctly and that he should not exceed more than 4 units of alcohol daily, then back up my opinion with my knowledge on binge drinking and car mechanics


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Matt maybes you weren't as clear as you could have been making your point- decent rest period has ensured you were able to still perform at a level that for you, you find very close compared to how you were performing on gear, Nytol's point was that for the amount of gear you were on it would be expected for you to be lifting more if that is how you are lifting while off. Nytol knows his stuff mate , i've read a lot of his older posts so when advise is given its constructive and not taking a shot at you-no need for the gimp stuff etc as this shows a wee bit immaturity and an unwillingness to take on board anothers opinion.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2013)

husky said:


> Matt maybes you weren't as clear as you could have been making your point- decent rest period has ensured you were able to still perform at a level that for you, you find very close compared to how you were performing on gear, Nytol's point was that for the amount of gear you were on it would be expected for you to be lifting more if that is how you are lifting while off. Nytol knows his stuff mate , i've read a lot of his older posts so when advise is given its constructive and not taking a shot at you-no need for the gimp stuff etc as this shows a wee bit immaturity and an unwillingness to take on board anothers opinion.


Aye I know, but he doesn't know what I was lifting beforehand lol his argument is that it's possible for any man of normal hormone levels to lift over 182.5kg, I found it quite rude for him to totally disregard what I was saying and point this out. I am happy to take opinions when they are relevant, there was never any discussion about how strong I could get naturally so there was no need for his opinion, that's like him posting a pic/story of his girlfriend that he has been with for 6 years, then me saying he should get rid of her, change a few things and find someone better..?

Is it not?


----------



## Ringspun (Mar 16, 2013)

MattTwoWheels said:


> I must of worded my original post in a totally different way than I wanted it to come across, after reading it again I still don't see how it turned in to a discussion about my training and gear usage, that was just an element of my experience which I still see as completely irrelevant. Point was that it seems rest=strength, not how much I should be eating or jabbing :confused1: baffled
> 
> To be fair I couldn't care what he benches or how popular he is on the internet.. Next time he makes a topic discussing his diet I'll be sure to tell him that he isn't maintaining his car correctly and that he should not exceed more than 4 units of alcohol daily, then back up my opinion with my knowledge on binge drinking and car mechanics


It was clear to me. It was a post about how rest increased your performance. I didn't see any boasting.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2013)

Ringspun said:


> It was clear to me. It was a post about how rest increased your performance. I didn't see any boasting.


Okay so I'm not losing my marbles 

I'm gonna go ahead and recommend some of you go to specsavers (no offence)


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Inapsine said:


> Perhaps a burns victim might in order to recover?


A burns victim would likely be on Var anyway, one of it's intended medical uses.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

MattTwoWheels said:


> Aye I know, but he doesn't know what I was lifting beforehand lol his argument is that it's possible for any man of normal hormone levels to lift over 182.5kg, I found it quite rude for him to totally disregard what I was saying and point this out. I am happy to take opinions when they are relevant, there was never any discussion about how strong I could get naturally so there was no need for his opinion, that's like him posting a pic/story of his girlfriend that he has been with for 6 years, then me saying he should get rid of her, change a few things and find someone better..?
> 
> Is it not?


I knew what you were getting at regarding your OP,follower of Mentzer principle here regarding recovery and strength,think the cloudy bit was that Nytol was saying that the weight you were lifting should be achievable without gear given the right training diet etc- i'm not having a go mate, i can see your point regarding no one knowing your starting lifts etc and the progress made by yourself, end of the day no need for anyone to be getting upset -tis only tinternet after all


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2013)

husky said:


> I knew what you were getting at regarding your OP,follower of Mentzer principle here regarding recovery and strength,think the cloudy bit was that Nytol was saying that the weight you were lifting should be achievable without gear given the right training diet etc- i'm not having a go mate, i can see your point regarding no one knowing your starting lifts etc and the progress made by yourself, end of the day no need for anyone to be getting upset -tis only tinternet after all


Cheers mate, I'll have a look at the Menzter principle. And don't worry, I'm not gonna lose any sleep :lol:


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

i enjoyed that,it was better than an episode of eastenders,


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

I deadlifted 200kg at 72kg body weight natty.... True story

Yes I am sh1t stirring


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

Maybe your positioning and technique was better. My brother in law is a powerlifter and often says that improving the quality of the lift will lead to an instant PR.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Moral of the story OP, take less gear, lift more consistently.

And rest often


----------

